# Your perfect, ideal (but unrealistic) vision of Earth.



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

If you had unlimited power to shape the earth how you see fit, what would it look like?

I had a discussion with my wife yesterday about our ideal visions for the planet and I'm pleased that we both came up with the same ideas! This just a pipe dream and I don't expect to see this, but this is our perfect fantasy. It's also a idea I raised before on these boards, but not in so much detail.

One world government. No more nations means no more nationalism.

Free housing. The government will provide you with housing, UBI benefit and will assign you a job based on your skills, so you'll never need to search for a job again.

No more capitalism or money and no more materialistic objects. Everything will be government issued, including clothing and phones. Everyone will wear the same clothing, have the same shoes, the same phone, the same hair styles etc.

If you do well at your job and also do well within society, you'll be rewarded with points. These points can be exchanged for luxury items like a holiday or new television.

Right wing policies and politics are banned. Everything is left or far-left only.

No more armed forces. If we're all under a one world government, there is no war or conflict. That means no guns, tanks, warships etc. All of that is scrapped. All the money that we used to spend killing each other is now put towards science, medical research etc. Basically anything that benefits mankind.

No more prison system and no police. Each micro region will decide on either punishment or redemption how it sees fit.

There are still lots that myself and my wife need to iron out, but I was happy that we both shared the same idea of a paradise vision of Earth, although we know full well this would never happen in our life times.

So if you had these reality bending powers, what would your ideal vision of Earth look like?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 16, 2020)

No women or homos


----------



## Fork Cartel (Jul 16, 2020)

Global disarmament, all states dismantled, evangelical religion extinct (including atheist religions such as SJWism).


----------



## karz (Jul 16, 2020)

This sounds like a faggy fascist dystopia.
And you have some major balls to post this one, tbh.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> No women or homos



i'm pretty sure you can only get rid of one of those at a time


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 16, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> i'm pretty sure you can only get rid of one of those at a time





> *perfect, ideal (but unrealistic)*


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 16, 2020)

Fuck the government and being told what to do.  The older I get and the more legit I am for a Mad Max scenario.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

OP's ideal society pipe dream is what Millennial leftists actually believe in.


----------



## Daisymae (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Maskull (Jul 16, 2020)

There'd be no earth. Instead we'd be living on the inside of a Dyson sphere where there'd be enough room and resources for all peoples for millennia.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 16, 2020)

Come on, this post is straight off ResetEra.
That said, I would get rid of the darkies and troons.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 16, 2020)

Everyone dead.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 16, 2020)

Your ideal vision of Earth makes no attempt to accept the intricacies of varying societies nor the realities of human nature.


----------



## Large (Jul 16, 2020)

Maskull said:


> There'd be no earth. Instead we'd be living on the inside of a Dyson sphere where there'd be enough room and resources for all peoples for millennia.


I think you mean outside. The inside of a dyson sphere is supposed to be a mix of space vacuum and insanely hot solar pannels. 

Or maybe you're just a sadistic bastard.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jul 16, 2020)

No more being horny. Sex would be illegal.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 16, 2020)

In my perfect world, I would outlaw those stupid Tasty! videos that show up on youtube and facebook. Anyone that cooks like that will be shot in the face.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 16, 2020)

Large said:


> I think you mean outside. The inside of a dyson sphere is supposed to be a mix of space vacuum and insanely hot solar pannels.
> 
> Or maybe you're just a sadistic bastard.


No, a sphere as conceived by Freeman Dyson would be habitable on the inwards facing side of the shell. The solution to power generation is in a network of panels in slow orbit within the interior which also provide a day and night cycle. The concept was worked out decades before Niven ever put pen to paper.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

i volunteer to be your mandatory brojob for the day

bruh


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 16, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> i'm pretty sure you can only get rid of one of those at a time


sex robots are the future


----------



## The Cat From Outer Space (Jul 16, 2020)

independent thought is the cause of conflict
the perfect world would be one giant hive mind


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jul 16, 2020)

Why settle for just Earth?

Mandatory military service and all other energies toward food production, weapons development, and space travel technologies. @Exterminatus will be my VP. Vote early and often, folks!


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Jul 16, 2020)

Once the Old Ones return, and the lands that once sank beneath the waves arise again to dizzying heights, then the world will be one vast, stony plateau, studded with glaciated mountains carved into fantastic shapes upon which titan Things will dance and gibber with mad delight, cavorting in the wild ecstasy of insanity.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

everyone who has posted here so far is now sent to the island

as the de factor dictator of my ideal world i have declared cwc governor of anarchy island.

good luck!


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Jul 16, 2020)

I get to do whatever and everyone else sucks my dick for eternity.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

Arm_of_the_Lord said:


> I get to do whatever and everyone else sucks my dick for eternity.



if you weren't a fat autist living in mommy's basement that would already be your life


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Jul 16, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> if you weren't a fat autist living in mommy's basement that would already be your life



Now it is. Lube up your lips, sunshine.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Jul 16, 2020)

I'd keep everything the same but rearrange politics as I see fit to generate the most lols possible.


----------



## Classist. (Jul 16, 2020)

A time when Prototaxides Dominated the Earth and the eternal plant was cucked.


----------



## knobslobbin (Jul 16, 2020)

I would change reality so that conscious thought is magically made real. We'd all be floating in an endless energyscape of unlimited potential. Every thought made reality. Willpower is the currency.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 16, 2020)

Real world is now Minecraft.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

knobslobbin said:


> I would change reality so that conscious thought is magically made real. We'd all be floating in an endless energyscape of unlimited potential. Every thought made reality. Willpower is the currency.



i hope you enjoy hanging with slaanesh


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

Totalitarian society ruled by superintelligent AI overlords, we'll either achieve post-scarcity within a decade or die very efficiently.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 16, 2020)

I just want everyone to have a Mom and Dad that they love and have a reasonably good relationship with. Not perfect, but good enough.


----------



## Robert James (Jul 16, 2020)

My Ideal world.
1. No social programs, no more funding worthless rec centers and after school project.
2. Ending the prison system caviet is if you get or were convicted of rape/murder/assault/anything serious you just get killed all others get fines and possibly dismemberment. 
3. Cut our curent number of laws in 1/4. No more bullshit can't get X on y day or jaywalking laws that everyone brakes daily.
4. Heavy investment into Mech technology, I want humanity to be pulling some gundam level shit before I die off.
5. Heavy investment in AI, and human AI interface technology, when they finally start building gundams I want my conciousness shoved directly in there.
6. Bring back dueling to settle arguments.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jul 16, 2020)

Government mandated anime waifus for everyone


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 16, 2020)

I’d have massive arrays of Space based Power satellites to provide Space to ground electricity. Build the Dual Keel ISS and upgrade all F-15’s to F-15 ACTIVE’s. Make the VentureStar SSTO. Create a moon colony. Genetically engineer intelligent bears. Trans continental maglev across the US. Trans-Siberian air corridor is open to all along with the North Korean air corridor being open to all commercial flights. ASEAN becomes an economic juggernaut and the ASEAN community creates an common Asian currency. Australia joins ASEAN. Border Wall in US is fully completed. VASMIR engines becomes common place for space travel. Japan’s economy bounces back and yen becomes more highly traded then ever. Also in my ideal world, SpaceX enters into the mobile market with StarLink based cellphones.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jul 16, 2020)

Social Justice Warriors, twitter verified account owners and tumblrinas in general being forced to fight to death in arenas filled with things like electrified cages, spikes, acid pools and all sorts of brutal weaponry. Anyone who gets triggered is shot down on the spot.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 16, 2020)

I want this


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

Tour of Italy said:


> I just want everyone to have a Mom and Dad that they love and have a reasonably good relationship with. Not perfect, but good enough.



i can't believe someone on this forum would write something so disgustingly homophobic


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jul 16, 2020)

nekotopia


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 16, 2020)

It's not a coincidence that you and your wife described the same thing. It's like asking someone in 1942 Germany what a good future would look like. "Well you know, lebensraum, greater germany".

You're basicly describing what the powers that be are conditioning the public to want (but not what you'll get).

You're willing to give attack the one people that are willing to fight for collective freedoms (right wing). You're willing to cede all local governance to supranational organisations. Cecede all sovereignity. Be ruled from abroad. Have a China like social media point system that is hellish to live under as it is the end of free speech. I get that it isn't important to you, as you don't seem to have original thoughts, but you won't be able to hear them either, as anything that goes against political correctness will cost you points and you won't be able to buy food with the points.

How a point system is prefferable to money, isn't exactly obvious to me.

The no police and no prison is even stupider and now that I've read your whole post, I'm convinced it's bait.


----------



## wokelizard (Jul 16, 2020)

A lot less humans. There's far too many of us now, the pollution we cause and resources we consume are too much for the planets ecosystems to sustain. So there'd be a billion people or less. Nation states might still exist, but the concept of 'nationality' or owing allegiance to your country of birth will be pretty dead. There won't be hard borders, or immigration controls, goods and services and people will be free to flow and live anywhere for any reason. Post-scarcity automation will eliminate poverty and make taxes redundant. There might still be wealth tokens like currencies, but everyone could live without having to care about them. Jobs would be something you do because you enjoy them, sort of like hobbies that you get satisfaction from by doing and sharing with others. There'd be a lot more art and culture and sharing and compassion. Greed and selfishness and crime (except in very rare cases by sociopaths) would vanish.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> I want this
> View attachment 1452391



i can't see any black people in this """utopia""" of yours so i'm going to have to assume that you're a violent genocidal racist


----------



## Diabeetus (Jul 16, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Real world is now Minecraft.


God I wish


----------



## Cummy Queen (Jul 16, 2020)

Nazi Germany, but in space.

With robots


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

Diabeetus said:


> God I wish



the only problem is that we lack enough dediddated wams


----------



## soft kitty (Jul 16, 2020)

> One world government. No more nations means no more nationalism.
> 
> Free housing. The government will provide you with housing, UBI benefit and will assign you a job based on your skills, so you'll never need to search for a job again.
> 
> ...


This is the most lib-tarded view of the world, ever. It is so absolutely backwards that it is almost unbelievable. There's a very good reason why these policies wouldn't work.

If you want a better life for your citizens you need to give them to the tools they need to succeed, and that means providing a legal framework to do so. You _need_ police to enforce the law, you can't force your citizens to not be criminals. We've already tried giving everyone free shit, that doesn't work.

Let people govern themselves, a little government goes a long way. Liberty, and Justice for all.

If I were made God-Emperor tomorrow I would massively cut back the role of government in our lives, and make an effort to encourage as much privatization as possible. I'd also increase police presence, funding, and training, especially in high-crimes areas, and I would also force the police to wear body cams, and always have the footage available to the public, upon request, at no cost.


----------



## Aria (Jul 16, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's not a coincidence that you and your wife described the same thing. It's like asking someone in 1942 Germany what a good future would look like. "Well you know, lebensraum, greater germany".
> 
> You're basicly describing what the powers that be are conditioning the public to want (but not what you'll get).
> 
> ...


it's from resetera


----------



## soft kitty (Jul 16, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> it's from resetera
> View attachment 1452476


I had a feeling.


----------



## augment (Jul 16, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> it's from resetera
> View attachment 1452476



Imagine my shock.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 16, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> it's from resetera
> View attachment 1452476



Pic related, him and his wife


----------



## Large (Jul 16, 2020)

A world free of injustice and populated only by those honest and kind. Everyone else dies.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

dinoman said:


> This is the most lib-tarded view of the world, ever. It is so absolutely backwards that it is almost unbelievable. There's a very good reason why these policies wouldn't work.
> 
> If you want a better life for your citizens you need to give them to the tools they need to succeed, and that means providing a legal framework to do so. You _need_ police to enforce the law, you can't force your citizens to not be criminals. We've already tried giving everyone free shit, that doesn't work.
> 
> ...


 
You're mocking me, but I'm thinking of a solution that doesn't go against my values.

Fine. How is this. As soon as there is a hint of an uprising I'll just blow up the Earth.

How's that for a response?


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Pic related, him and his wife
> 
> View attachment 1452494



LOL is that really what that faggot and his retard wife look like hahahahahaha


----------



## Diabeetus (Jul 16, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> it's from resetera
> View attachment 1452476






A ResetERA user genuienly believes that personal style, creativity, and freedom to express one's self doesn't benefit the human race. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Your ideal vision of Earth makes no attempt to accept the intricacies of varying societies nor the realities of human nature.



One reality of human nature is that people from all over the world despise pedos so you'll get the noose no matter what!


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 16, 2020)

Humanity will be wiped out and Earth will be ruled by giant mutated squids


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 16, 2020)

A high fantasy world.

One with a balance between good and evil - or better yet a bias towards good - instead of being seemingly tilted towards evil. Also a world not so full of suffering.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jul 16, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> A high fantasy world.
> 
> One with a balance between good and evil - or better yet a bias towards good - instead of being seemingly tilted towards evil. Also a world not so full of suffering.


A world where a kiwi bird can sit on top of a swimming float.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 16, 2020)

"Right wing policies and politics are banned. Everything is left or far-left only."

Did the ResetERA poster think this through all that well if he's still willing to allow a political spectrum that runs from "left to far-left"? Then the "left" will be the new right wing and will eventually need to be purged by the far-left as well.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jul 16, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Pic related, him and his wife
> 
> View attachment 1452494



Large portions of this world need to glow; intensely, from nuclear/hellfire.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 16, 2020)

Ideal world? Hmmmm



















.......but with more forests because I like tree's and the colour green.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

sasazuka said:


> "Right wing policies and politics are banned. Everything is left or far-left only."
> 
> Did the ResetERA poster think this through all that well if he's still willing to allow a political spectrum that runs from "left to far-left"? Then the "left" will be the new right wing and will eventually need to be purged by the far-left as well.



don't expect a resetera poster to have any actual understanding of what a 'spectrum' is, either. it's like they forget that the right side of the spectrum doesn't stop being right even if you cut it in half.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 16, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> don't expect a resetera poster to have any actual understanding of what a 'spectrum' is, either. it's like they forget that the right side of the spectrum doesn't stop being right even if you cut it in half.



 Assuming he's not trolling I pretty sure he has a lot of experiance with at least one spectrum.


----------



## Jones McCann (Jul 16, 2020)

The fact that you're utopia is a dystopia is pretty fucking funny. Mine would be something like Star Trek, no material want or hunger. Humanity spreading out into space. Get a big tiddy alien goth gf. Finally get to move to my own planets without the leftists complaining about me not accepting the dick they got have surgery implanted on their forehead (assuming trans accelerationism).



Cummy Queen said:


> Nazi Germany, but in space.
> 
> With robots


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 16, 2020)

JonesMcCannister said:


> The fact that you're utopia is a dystopia is pretty fucking funny. Mine would be something like Star Trek, no material want or hunger. Humanity spreading out into space. Get a big tiddy alien goth gf. Finally get to move to my own planets without the leftists complaining about me not accepting the dick they got have surgery implanted on their forehead (assuming trans accelerationism).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1452982



humans have no right to leave earth and take resources from alien planets. it's obvious racism to think that humans deserve to survive on the backs of alien worlds. we don't even treat our own earth right, we'd just be spreading our endless campaign of terror against minorities further into space. star trek is a power wank fantasy about fascists.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 16, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> A high fantasy world.
> 
> One with a balance between good and evil - or better yet a bias towards good - instead of being seemingly tilted towards evil. Also a world not so full of suffering.


Oh yeah, and unlike that ResetEra world, any governments in my ideal world would be minimal - not necessarily libertarian, but the smallest government needed. Any nations would be like city states, allowing the average person far more influence on any government - unlike this "your vote is just 1 in millions" crap.

And being an epic fantasy instead of the shitty IRL cyberpunk dystopia, "woke" insanity of "Clown World" would be alien. People could be more unique without always being "cringey" or "tryhard".


----------



## Creep3r (Jul 16, 2020)

To eat without shitting.


----------



## Positron (Jul 17, 2020)

OP/ReTard Era said:
			
		

> Free housing.
> Assigned jobs.
> No more capitalism or money.
> Same clothes, same shoes, same hairstyle for all.
> Point rewards for good behavior.


Congrats!  You just described prison!


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jul 17, 2020)

People would be nicer to each other and the environment.

...That's it, I guess?

Also OP seems like a faggot.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 17, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Totalitarian society ruled by superintelligent AI overlords, we'll either achieve post-scarcity within a decade or die very efficiently.



Obvious ChiCom is obvious

FYI, the Three Gorges Dam is about to bust, your social credit score is getting lower every second you post on here, and Naomi Wu still won't touch your dick.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 17, 2020)

Positron said:


> Congrats!  You just described prison!



Since none of those five points mentioned food, it could also apply to North Korea.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 17, 2020)

Everybody is born with the intelligence to never engage in straw man arguments, and Cluster B personalities will become nonexistent.   I think that would solve most of the world’s problems.


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Jul 17, 2020)

The world as depicted in The Invention Of Lying but lying wasn't invented.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 17, 2020)

A perfect world, for me, would be one where everything is beautiful.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jul 17, 2020)

We have everything we could ever want and never suffer. Everyone is rich and genuinely friendly, respectful, and helpful towards one another, as well as healthy and even immortal should they choose to be. The Earth has a perfect climate for humans yet simultaneously wild areas are numerous and every plant and animal species there is is thriving with healthy populations.


----------



## tumblrkek (Jul 18, 2020)

Because it was better before, we reset the earth to go the furthest back before that we possibly can, in a world of lush green vastness ready to be explored by us humans.
Simpler times. None suffers of loneliness because you have to stick with you tribe at all time out of fear of getting picked out by wild animals. You can solve any problem by banging someone else on the back of the head with a stone, and your life is too short and you're to busy hunting or doing back-breaking menial tasks to think about existential issues, so no more depression. Also no jews.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 18, 2020)

Put an End ALL Dictatorships In the world and covert those Countries Political Structures to Democratically elected Governments regimes with elections every few years, that would certainly help out Complete shitholes like North Korea and Many Countries In Asia, South America and All of the shittiest and most corrupt parts of Africa, That would certainly Be a Huge Improvement.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 18, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Ideal world? Hmmmm
> View attachment 1452854
> 
> View attachment 1452855
> ...


This Art Is bloody Terriic! Please tell me, where did you find It? It looks Like Lovecraftian Mythology mixed In Castlevania and Final Fantasy VI?


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 18, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Pic related, him and his wife
> 
> View attachment 1452494



When your girlfriend is more of a man than you:


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 18, 2020)

Either Quebec leaves or they become anglicized, there is no other option

also, the ideal world for me would be a world made up of microstates like the Holy Roman Empire and every one of them is fitted for conventional war but with no nukes. No nation should be allowed to accrue enough land and resources to construct the bomb. We will return to the era before the French revolution and noble wars will be possible again


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 18, 2020)

A world where Endless Ocean 3 exists. The only ideal to ever strive for.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 18, 2020)

Focken Kiwi said:


> The world as depicted in The Invention Of Lying but lying wasn't invented.


You would invent it, wouldn't you?


----------



## Junkail (Jul 18, 2020)

No Covid-19 .


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Jul 18, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> You would invent it, wouldn't you?



Nah. The absolute transparency would be beautiful.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Jul 21, 2020)

All I want is a world that 1) only rewards merit, 2) makes the arts and sciences the greatest areas of focus, and 3) solves disputes with video game tournaments instead of war.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 22, 2020)

Traditionalists want America to be like The Crucible

Neoliberals want America to be like Demolition Man

Leftists want America to be like Animal Farm mixed with Brave New World

Lolbertarians and Skeptics want America to be like Atlas Shrugged


All I want is for utopianism to finally fucking die. Most of history's greatest monsters wanted to build some kind of utopia for their ideal vision of society.


----------



## Fugax (Jul 22, 2020)

Everybody gets a chainsaw and then we figure it out from there


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 22, 2020)

Earth is a staging ground for expansion into the cosmos. That's all I ask


----------



## The Real SVP (Jul 22, 2020)

Everybody but me is dead.


----------



## BOONES (Jul 22, 2020)

The Helldivers universe, literally the most American dream type outcome. Race doesnt matter, creed doesn't matter, age doesnt matter.

You live and fight for super earth.

The in game news bar has some interesting lore bits, super earths government invades privacy to ensure their 100% happiness rating stays 100%, theres unity and support for every citizen, anyone can become a helldiver and their family is set and rich for life.

Besides dont you want to kill some alien scum?


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 22, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Pic related, him and his wife
> 
> View attachment 1452494


This is exactly who I’d expect to make a post like this.


----------



## Mazinkaiser (Jul 23, 2020)

Absolute bare necessities provided as a safety net by the government, but most of the population is moved off planet (to somewhere else that’s just as habitable) so every living person and their family can own their own little ranch and enjoy solitude. Everything else? It’s your life man, do whatever.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 23, 2020)

Mazinkaiser said:


> Absolute bare necessities provided as a safety net by the government, but most of the population is moved off planet (to somewhere else that’s just as habitable) so every living person and their family can own their own little ranch and enjoy solitude. Everything else? It’s your life man, do whatever.



is your wife a socialist too?


----------



## Mazinkaiser (Jul 23, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> is your wife a socialist too?


No I just like being left alone. Should have clarified that people still have to work and shit, though, you don’t get a comfy life if you freeload, you just get what you need to not die.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 23, 2020)

Mazinkaiser said:


> No I just like being left alone. Should have clarified that people still have to work and shit, though, you don’t get a comfy life if you freeload, you just get what you need to not die.



sounds like commie shit that would never work out well

look at the welfare state and tell me that people who get the bare minimum wouldn't be satisfied. there'd be such a massive drain on the economy that nothing would actually work. why would anyone with value and prosperity stay in a system that transparently practices wealth redistribution?


----------



## Lonely Grave (Jul 23, 2020)

The only law I would change is that the only sentence for guilty pedophiles and other child abusers is death by firing squad without appeal; that is, guilty on any abuse-related count charged, so even if they get not guilty on a host of other charges they will still get capped in the head. This would be the only crime with this punishment.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Jul 23, 2020)

I want to believe


----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 26, 2020)

Technology gets to the point where every single job gets automated and the profits from it are split relatively evenly. World leaders are all replaced by a super advanced AI that runs everything and is literally incapable of having ulterior motives or being hacked and has an irrational love of humans.

We genetically modify ourselves to be immortal, give every animal on the planet human level intelligence and get them to join up with us.

Build a dyson sphere around the sun then terraform and colonize every planet in our solar system which we would scrap for resources to build a ship so enormous we could fit the entire sun into it as an energy source then we fuck off to the next solar system and repeat the process


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jul 26, 2020)

Pedophiles and serial killers get public execution like in the good old days. 

We get a massive spaceship that can fit the entire world population on it and hop from solar system to solar system until the end of the universe. (And maybe beyond that, depending.)

We cure all genetic defects either in the womb or shortly after birth. (Rip autists, no more milk)


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 26, 2020)

Autistador said:


> Pedophiles and serial killers get public execution like in the good old days.



i too want to see hollywood get nuked


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 26, 2020)

all green no blue


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jul 27, 2020)

short term: every single faux journalist sent to a death camp

Long term: the complete abolition of idpol  resulting in a pure meritocracy


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 27, 2020)

A world where I'm a billionaire and have a harem of big tiddie goth girls.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 27, 2020)

WWI never happened.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 27, 2020)

A mojave desert that makes me wish for a nuclear winter


----------



## Chongqing (Jul 27, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> all green no blue


Unrelated but I really like your avatar and I recognize where it's from! 

I see you're a man of culture.


----------



## queerape (Jul 27, 2020)

Nothing will be happening. Life will be so chill and anodyne no one would ever feel up to starting shit.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 27, 2020)

Dude what if everyone smoked weeeeeed LMAO


----------



## Turanist Shitposter (Jul 27, 2020)

Remove chinks, pajeets, niggers (population and enviromental problems solved as side result) then remove Islam and remove half of the arabs as a precaution. Oh and send all Jews back to Israel wherever they are, disarm Israel's Nuclear missiles.

Addendum: Forgot about the Kurds and gypsies... They should be moved to Madagascar together.


----------



## Flynt's Missing Pecker (Jul 27, 2020)

All Jews banished to Israel.

90% of the worlds problems solved.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 28, 2020)

Every parasitic elite hung from lamp posts.
No more big government cowering behind their glow in the dark COINTELPRO niggers and their bad goy lists.
Calendar is set back to 1776.


----------



## cuÞbert (Jul 28, 2020)

1) Various nations would have their old royal families restored as semi-constitutional monarchies. This includes but is not limited to:
-Bourbons in France
-Braganzas in Portugal and Brazil
-Hapsburgs in Austria
-Hohenzollern in Germany
-Wettin in Poland
-Romonovs in Russia
-Pahlavi in Iran
-Joseons in Korea
-Bagrationi in Georgia
-Solomonids in Ethiopia
-Italy would be divided into several states, with Veneto becoming Venetian Republic 2.0/European Singapore
-Mandate of Heaven in China would be passed onto whoever overthrows the communists

2) Modernist and Postmodernist architecture, art, and aesthetics would be overhauled or torn down in favor of classical, art deco, Victorian, and other not-hideous art styles.
3) Communist crimes would be covered just as much as Nazi ones in schools. Nuanced perspectives on historical events.
4) The Temple Mount would be free for anyone to visit and pray irregardless of religion.
5) A Fifth Great Awakening
6) Sonic Mania 2
7) People would stop reacting to aquarium fish being put in small tanks with no water changes with "lol who cares its just a fish"


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 29, 2020)

cuÞbert said:


> 6) Sonic Mania 2



everything you said was retarded but now i can i see that you're just autistic


----------



## Owlman (Nov 2, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> sounds like commie shit that would never work out well
> 
> look at the welfare state and tell me that people who get the bare minimum wouldn't be satisfied. there'd be such a massive drain on the economy that nothing would actually work. why would anyone with value and prosperity stay in a system that transparently practices wealth redistribution?


I mean you did ask what our “ideal” world would be, regardless of being realistic.


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Nov 2, 2020)

This.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 2, 2020)

People quit being assholes to one another for no damn good reason.  Everyone realizes that earning something is much better than having it handed to you.

Intensely unrealistic.


----------



## 2d6 (Nov 2, 2020)

Fuck spheroids, the ideal Earth is a ringworld 1 AU in diameter.


Spoiler: The Ideal Earth


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Nov 2, 2020)

The world is barely explored or so fucking massive that humanity will never finish exploring it all so that there is always a new frontier to explore or new society you can found at the edges of civilization. Technology never surpasses the early Renaissance era because that's boring and fuck industrialization but nature provides cures for all ills and farming is easy enough that everyone can live pretty cozily without much effort but still live in a world that's always expanding and growing.

Fuck being too late to explore the world and being too early to explore the stars.


----------



## Eris! (Nov 3, 2020)

It already existed, it was called the American frontier. It is gone forever, but something of its sort will return when the Martian frontier opens in a few centuries. No real laws, a frontier marshall's only distinction from any other armed man is a shiny piece of metal on his coat. Just men pursuing their own destiny, relying only on themselves, and defending what is theirs. A man and his family on the homestead is the ideal human society.


----------



## Basil II (Nov 3, 2020)

Star Trek but the federation is actually competent instead of a college liberal parody.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 3, 2020)

I like to imagine a world where the left and the right have stopped fighting but instead have realized they both have something to offer and work together for the greater good of everyone.

Basically imagine a society that understands the nuclear family is the cornerstone of civilization, but if someone wants to live their lives in a different way, ie they're gay or whatever, that's fine too, both sides learn to respect each other instead of seeing one another as an enemy to be defeated.

What's wrong with learning that we're all in this together and learning mutual respect for one another? It doesn't seem like it should be that hard to me.

It's comes down to "why can't we be friends?", why can't the urban hipster and the rural redneck learn to be friends? What's all the fighting for? Different people want different things out of life, that's fine, why can't we learn to respect that? This town is big enough for the both of us if only we could realize that.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 16, 2021)

A universe in which the sun remains as it is and the human race is able to continue on forever here on earth and possibly out in space. However more importantly a world where I could live forever in a working, mobile body, able to live and experience it all while everything else remains untouched, proceeding through time as it naturally would within this set of rules.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Dec 17, 2021)

No Niggers.


----------



## SomeDingus (Dec 17, 2021)

Technological Singularity AI overlord that would share my opinions.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 17, 2021)

This timeline is not so bad. Hillary is gonna run again, so things are looking up!


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 20, 2021)

What was that copypasta that shows up in the random.txt about sonic being real the poster being a kid and people not aging or dying again? I was gonna copy/paste that shit but it hasn't shown up for me in a while in the funniest place to put it.
 I don't have a specific one and if the answer isn'tbound by realism I'd make up some dumb shit like that. Not that specific scenario but like something similar though not really as weirdly specific and concrete as that dudes, and less possibly despair-induced and more "shit, wouldnt it be cool or funny if..." induced.



The Cat From Outer Space said:


> independent thought is the cause of conflict
> the perfect world would be one giant hive mind


Hive mind is not perfect, it's flawed even moreso than independant thought because it gets fucking retarded. Humans have this thing called "mob mentality"thats like almost a bootleg ass half-hivemind situation and if it went full hivemind it'd just be that but infinitely worse.

Also fuck this thread is from last year lmao


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 20, 2021)

We didn't loose WW2. All of the current problems would be gone.


----------



## Permuto (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm given the power of a God by alien technology where I am near invincible (complete control over my atoms, swim in lava, absorb radiation, dive deep into the marinas trench etc.) I also would have a device that can probe and analysis humans (their iq levels, their beliefs, race, crimes, sexuality, etc) and can track them with a radar. I would also have invisible ribbon like tentacles that I would use as weapons. 
I would become the predator humans are lacking and slowly pick off the ones that cause problems through their hubris, greed and stupidity, starting with the elites and world powers. It would be a slow tending of a garden, a sort of natural selection that would cut out the cancer and let the rest flourish. There is a correlation between iq and genetics, and killing off the stupid and leaving the intelligent will eventually raise the average iq level higher and higher. The rest will be kept on their toes, never getting too comfortable with the ever looming threat of their new natural predator and they will strengthen and thrive, evolving into the thing we were meant to be.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 21, 2021)

The entire world is a white ethnostate 
No Slavs allowed, but Japanese people are okay so long as they accept white people as their masters 

We lower the age of consent to 13 so that we can breed more of the master race 
All disabled people are killed
In order to have maximum production and minimum costs, everyone that lives to age 65 will be involuntarily euthanized 
All corporations will be controlled by the state and you must get permission from the state to start any new company, complete with officers inspecting to make sure you are doing things according to plan 
Everyone will be part of Positive Christianity (no other religions allowed, those that do not comply will be put to death) 
Unmarried pregnancies are okay because the state will insure that they are taken care of so long as they meet the requirements (if not, it’s abortion) 
Everyone will have the same style of house, car, clothing, etc. to make sure no one gets jealous 
Anyone that questions the Supreme God Emperor will be tortured to death 
If you are ever physically unable to work, you die. Society is an organism and you cannot have any weak links. Those that do not work will not be given any food 
Healthcare, education, and childcare, etc. are all free


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Dec 21, 2021)

The entire world united under one leader, striving towards perfection and the creation of the superman. Basically this


----------



## PercyFrancienCaramello (Dec 21, 2021)

1. No Jannies
2. No taxes
3. Middle East and Africa moved further from Europe
4. No commies
5. Germany and Belgium becomes attached to Africa
6. Germany and Belgium becomes riddled with aids
7. World peace
8. Make the planet way colder. I mean as soon as winter hits, snow drops
9. Solve world hunger and water problems
10. Cure all diseases (expection for Germany and Belgium)
11. Liberals ownd
12. Restore Greek lands in Anatolia and Canstantinople
13. All video games are good
14. Mutual respect between all cultures, sexes, classes, etc. (Except Germans and Belgians)


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Dec 21, 2021)

Superpowers. A stagnant feudal state with my comfort, immortality, and unassailability as its prime directive. Peasants are rewarded or punished for their contribution toward this directive. They can otherwise rot in filth or strive to produce as they see fit. After a few revolutions worth of bullets bouncing off my face and a massacred militia or two and they should calm down for at least a few decades at a time. I'll probably collect a harem of hot guy guards as a side project.


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Dec 21, 2021)

Most of the world is run by Europeans or European-descended (East Asian and Middle Eastern countries are somewhat influenced by the major powers of Europe and America, but largely run their own affairs). 

Citizenship and participation in government is limited through some means, either property ownership, competency tests, or not being a societal burden. This prevents the government from being used by poorer classes to raise their standard of living, which always leads to waste and eventually collapse as they continually vote for more and more benefits. 

The traditional roles of the sexes are voluntarily reestablished on a broad scale. Most women choose to be housewives and most men choose to be breadwinners. This shift would greatly increase the price of labor (Women entering the workforce in mass in the Western world lowered the price of labor enough that, for most families, dual income was required to live comfortably). Children, on a broad scale, are raised better, as a is mother present in the home rather than at work. It also makes homeschooling much easier for families that choose to do so. 

Citizens and people at large are held to a system of honor by their peers and by themselves. Disputes are largely settled privately through discussion or duels rather than by courts. 

People hold themselves to high standards in terms of work, dress, behavior, and morality.

Hobbies are much more common and much more organized. Most people belong to a club or hobby organization. Organized physical activity, such as sports organizations, are especially common.

Governments are small, mostly run by local leaders even in colonies. Tax burdens are low, and Tariffs are used sparingly.

Firearms ownership is common throughout the world, and regulation of firearms in minimal or non-existent. Competency in firearms is taught by most schools. Carrying a firearm is common practice everywhere. 

Christianity is the dominant religion and most people are practicing members of Christian churches.

Pointless laws are eliminated wherever possible. Prisons are for the most part eliminated, with serious crimes, such as murder, rape, massive fraud, and corruption being punishable by death, while less severe crimes, such as theft, minor fraud, embezzling, drug dealing, and the like are punishable with fines and public humiliation. 

Education is mandatory, but schooling is largely done privately, either through homeschooling or through private schools, with public schools done only on a local level. 

Currencies are removed from the control of government, and transactions are done with cryptocurrency or with items such as gold, silver, or other hard assets. Secure, private, and decentralized cryptocurrency that remains stable in value replaces the U.S. dollar as the world's reserve currency. 

Nuclear power becomes the dominant source of energy.

Government welfare programs are largely eliminated, with only basic food, water, and shelter being guaranteed. No money is provided through welfare programs, only the actually items required for survival. Private charity largely replaces the role of welfare. 

Healthcare is taken out of the hands of government completely. Charities are formed to help those who cannot afford care. Hospitals are still required to provide emergency care to anyone who needs it. This would result in much better healthcare, even for those who are poor. 

Social media is largely eliminated, with the exception of platforms adept for long-form content, such as forums and video-sharing. Long-form content is much less harmful than short-form, such as Tik-tok, Instagram, and Facebook. It also has real value in terms of education and discussion. 

Wars are fought on a much smaller scale, using small, professional armies. Citizens are armed to the same degree as militaries. Many technologies and tactics are considered taboo in warfare, such as drones, cyberwarfare, genetic enhancement, etc. 

Online work makes cities mostly irrelevant for white collar work, and many people move out of cities and suburbs into rural areas. Cities shrink and become mostly centers for tourism, meetings, and conferences, not places for white-collar work. People also work less, and are able to take much more time off. 

Conservation is a serious concern of governments. Nature preserves are common. Hunting and fishing become very common practice. Sensible regulation and heightened awareness of nature help to ensure its preservation.

Travel is made much easier. Airline security is lessened, customs are lessened, and international regulation on items brought into countries is lessened. 

Colleges and Universities are dismantled on a large scale. The remnants of higher education are in technical schools, trade schools, and professional schools. The liberal arts are relegated to lower education and individual pursuit. College degrees become irrelevant for most careers, with obvious exception for those careers that require higher degrees of technical or procedural knowledge. 

Corporate media outlets are all defunct and out-of-business. News is largely reported by small, independent outlets online. Legal statutes governing libel, slander, and false reporting of events are made much harsher.


----------

